

Why Obama Took the Lead on High-Speed Internet Access Policy - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/why-obama-is-in-the-lead-on-high-speed-internet-access-policy-22aa2cb82a24

======
tsotha
>The president has always talked the talk on net neutrality and access. But
now he’s walking the walk.

He can't walk very far without Congress. It's still just talk.

Lately Obama's been writing a lot of checks to his base that he's not going to
be able to cash. I'm not sure what the point is, but it seems to be a
deliberate strategy.

~~~
dragonwriter
From a political rather than policy standpoint, its using the bully pulpit to
set the agenda for the 2016 election.

Arguably, that's also important from a policy standpoint, since, in addition
to being the focus of campaigns, that agenda is likely to impact substantive
policy after the elections if the political function is successful.

I also think you underestimate the power the president his on this issue, both
the influence his opinions have with his appointees to the FCC, and the fact
that Congress probably can't overturn a very of legislation to prevent FCC
action on neutrality.

